# How do I make the windows?



## Kay (Jun 15, 2017)

So I'm no carpenter but I am kind of handy. I have made a few things for my bearded dragon. I am getting a Tegu but want to make the enclosure first. I cannot grasp the concept of how to make the windows. Do I cut a notch in the plywood?? Do they have precut framing for plexi glass? Thanks!


----------



## Kay (Jun 15, 2017)

So after sitting here staring at my monitor for the past hour (our systems are down) I think I have it! I can just cut a whole, put the plexi in and put trim around the windows to hold it in. Seems like a good idea to me....Any thoughts??


----------



## beantickler (Jun 15, 2017)

Check out the build threads for some ideas... Yes I think your idea would work. You can also use ferring strips and angled screws to hold glass in place.


----------



## Kay (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## zfro (Jun 28, 2017)

For mine I bought a sliding glass track from a local glass shop. You lay the track on the frame of the window. The specific track I got added an inch in a half to the opening. There is a 2 inch overlap of the glass. I used 2x2s for the farming then put the plywood on the frame. The gray pieces on the wood is the glass. If you go to a glass shop it was called a secretary window. Hope this helps












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks....looks great. I'm just going to go with a hinged window....seems easier. Thanks though!


----------



## Zyn (Jun 29, 2017)

Anyone else had issues with tegus figuring out how to p
Open unlocked sliding glass doors


----------



## zfro (Jun 29, 2017)

Zyn said:


> Anyone else had issues with tegus figuring out how to p
> Open unlocked sliding glass doors


I'm sure I will have that issue soon enough. There are locks that go in the middle of them both to make sure they open no more than an inch. I work at a pet store and thats what they use for all their sliding doors. I dont know where to get them ill have to ask. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

